# New Toy.



## taycat (Jan 3, 2017)

just had a warco hv6 rotary table turn up at door.http://www.warco.co.uk/rotary-table...977-horizontal-vertical-rotary-table-hv6.html



ordered before xmas.

was looking at it when my 9 yr old boy was sat with me said i wanted one.

couple of mins later him and his 7 yr old sister came down and handed me their penny pots so they could buy it for me for xmas.

so rang company explained to lady on phone and she took payment and sent me special receipt saying paid for and to be delivered after xmas so i could open it xmas morning.

now i just have to slowly put pennies back in their pots.


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 3, 2017)

Well done, and a nice score!


----------



## taycat (Jan 3, 2017)

it's had reviews on model engineers forum over here.
just need to make extra plate to make bits i need to do.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 3, 2017)

What, no pics? Other than the link, lol.


----------



## taycat (Jan 3, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> What, no pics? Other than the link, lol.



not unwrapped it properly yet lol.


----------



## taycat (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 3, 2017)

Very nice! Congrats. I really expected to see a couple of smiling kids in the pic, lol.


----------



## taycat (Jan 3, 2017)

they are back at mum's as im at work tomorrow.


----------



## hman (Jan 3, 2017)

You've got a nice family, and you're a _very_ nice Dad!


----------

